
Enigma, the Bombe, and Typex - segfaultbuserr
https://github.com/gchq/CyberChef/wiki/Enigma,-the-Bombe,-and-Typex
======
flohofwoe
There's a user-mod for Silent Hunter 5 (WW2 submarine simulation) which
contains a fully working Enigma emulator for decoding and encoding messages.
And with this mod installed, all orders from High Command come in encrypted
and you'll have to learn and apply all the manual steps required for decoding
to actually know what to do next in the game :)

Here's a walkthrough video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-7-FrBU4fY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-7-FrBU4fY)

Good example of a video game that can also be educational, also a good case
for keeping video games open enough so they can be modded by users.

~~~
mstade
This is a great video, thank you for sharing!

------
willvarfar
I played around cracking Enigma
[https://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/145830743193/my-...](https://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/145830743193/my-
attack-on-the-enigma-cipher-machine)

I'm quite pleased with the conciseness of my Python version of the Enigma:
[https://gist.github.com/williame/94beef4b9afea659864950c29d4...](https://gist.github.com/williame/94beef4b9afea659864950c29d402b90)

~~~
TomAnthony
That Python implementation is really concise! Nice job!

------
cjwillcock
I made a universal enigma machine simulator that includes a visualization of
how the electric signal moves through the rotors and back. The rotors move
too.

See [https://enigma.w6k.ca/](https://enigma.w6k.ca/)

This shows the many other variants not covered by the implementation in the
article. Over 800 tests and open source.

Not for use on mobile and probably not for tablet.

~~~
willvarfar
I found the paper Enigma excellent for understanding how Enigma worked.
[http://wiki.franklinheath.co.uk/index.php/Enigma/Paper_Enigm...](http://wiki.franklinheath.co.uk/index.php/Enigma/Paper_Enigma)

I kind of imagined it would make a nice 3d printer project, either printing
ball-runs so ball-bearings represent current, or by somehow including
conductors in the printing. If there is some glow-when-connected wire or wire
with lots of tiny leds in, that would be awesome!

------
sixothree
I've always felt conflicted about learning anything about these machines. They
were part of such a terrible machine and were used to commit some awful
crimes.

I have interest in Colossus and Bletchley Park though.

~~~
NateEag
Why does understanding an evildoer's tools bother you?

